# Where is Streamlight Manufactured?



## redcar (Nov 13, 2004)

Are they imported or made there in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Ratso (Nov 13, 2004)

Streamlight manufactures lights in both the USA and China (possibly elsewhere).

USA-Made Lights:
SL Series (SL-20X, SL-20XP, SL-35X)
Stinger Series (Classic, Polystinger, XT, HP, XT-HP, UltraStinger)
Vulcan Series
LiteBox Series
ProPolymer Series (Xenon: 2AA, 4AA, 3C; LED: 3N, 4AA, 3C)
Syclone
Survivor
Insight Technologies Weapon Lights (M-3, M-4, M-5, M-6, L.A.M.)
Scorpion
BatonLite
CuffMate
Stylus
Nightfigher Series (NF-2)
Tactical Light Series (TL-2, TL-3, TL-2 LED, TL-3 LED)
SL-20XP LED
3C-XP LED
Strion

Imported Streamlight Products (Made in China):
Task-Lights Series (3AA, 2L-3W)
Twin-Task Series (1L, 2L, 3AA, 3C, 2D)
Junior
Junior Luxeon
Septor
Trident
Clipmate
Argo Luxeon Headlamp
TopSpot 2
WOW
Keymate
Spark Plug Light


This list may be incomplete/incorrect.


----------



## redcar (Nov 13, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for all the typing. Quite a list.


----------



## rastaman (Nov 13, 2004)

I'am sure the ProPolymer Series are made in china, because i see some knock-offs here in germany.


----------

